# Brandenburg crew members.sank 12/1/1971



## strangelights (Jan 7, 2010)

Ihave been researching the Texaco caribbean disaster that happened in the Dover straits(Varne shoals) on jan 11th 1971.Of particular interest to me is the west german freighter The Brandenburg which hit the stern section of the Texaco caribbean and sunk,i think in the early hours of jan 12th 1971.i,ve been trying to find a list of crew members of this ship.i believe there was 32 inc 4 women,only 8 survived.can anyone help please.


----------

